# Webcam on my Redfoot's



## bully (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a webcam trained on Fernando and Felipe (fun to watch when I'm not around)

If anyone feels voyeuristic please feel free to have a look and let me know what you think, if you catch them up to no good, please take a screen grab and post it!




http://81.96.51.165:80 is the address of the cam user name is redfoot and password is also redfoot at the menu screen choose an option to view based on your browser (I use mode 2) and you should see them (clearly at night (UK time) it will be dark)

I look forward to seeing some action shots

Bully


----------



## wellington (Dec 10, 2013)

That is really cool. I like it. Seen one tort really good. The fog was hiding the other one, but every once in a while could see his head.


----------



## julietteq (Dec 10, 2013)

Love it !


----------



## bully (Dec 10, 2013)

Lights off now (on night vision) back on in the morning (about 12 hours from now)


----------



## bully (Dec 10, 2013)

Lights on!


----------



## KimC90 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love this!


----------



## julietteq (Dec 11, 2013)

I just saw him eat  what is that reflection I see, it is white with red...looks like a little cushion from a speaker?


----------



## ballergrapher (Dec 11, 2013)

That is so cool! what camera did you use?


----------



## julietteq (Dec 11, 2013)

yeah, what camera?


----------



## Elohi (Dec 11, 2013)

julietteq said:


> yeah, what camera?



Yes. Inquiring minds. I'm curious as well.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't see any tortoises so far but I saw the fog come on and a "ghostly hand" which cleaned up some food. 

Edit:Ooh! The fresh food looks yummy!


----------



## bully (Dec 11, 2013)

The camera was Â£35 from eBay and it's a http://www.wansview.com/wireless-camera/660-nch-541w

Easy to set up, from my login I can remote control it as well left/right up/down etc, although I can limit this to a guest login (I don't want you people, looking round my house!)

The reflection is of my conservatory, and the red/white round thing is a cushion on a sofa, the reflection is a bit annoying and I had mounted the camera inside the enclosure, but the humidity didn't do it any favours.

A couple of pics, one from just now from the cam, and another again just now of the enclosure so you can see the location of the camera (bottom right)

I shall try an limit my ghostly hand, nice to know it's being viewed from around the world!






Glad you are all enjoying seeing the boys (or girls) at play


----------



## bully (Dec 11, 2013)

Light and fogger on, both out for breakfast right now!


----------



## julietteq (Dec 12, 2013)

Ah....gorgeous setup. Unfortunately just as I wanted to tune in during my breakfast, I think it went down?


----------



## bully (Dec 12, 2013)

julietteq said:


> Ah....gorgeous setup. Unfortunately just as I wanted to tune in during my breakfast, I think it went down?



Rebooted and working


----------



## julietteq (Dec 12, 2013)

bully said:


> julietteq said:
> 
> 
> > Ah....gorgeous setup. Unfortunately just as I wanted to tune in during my breakfast, I think it went down?
> ...



Nothing yet....


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 12, 2013)

Am I doing something wrong possibly? I can't see anything when I try to access the provided link  I was really excited to see this. The pictures are very cool and I would like to see them active


----------



## bully (Dec 12, 2013)

Sh3wulf said:


> Am I doing something wrong possibly? I can't see anything when I try to access the provided link  I was really excited to see this. The pictures are very cool and I would like to see them active



I should just work, it can be temperamental. and It's hard for me to check the external link as I'm on the same network, I have rebooted it and it seems to be working, I'll reboot the network and see if that clears whatever is causing the issue


----------



## julietteq (Dec 12, 2013)

Nope, still not working. 
PING 81.96.51.165 (81.96.51.165): 56 data bytes
Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
Request timeout for icmp_seq 1
Request timeout for icmp_seq 2
Request timeout for icmp_seq 3
Request timeout for icmp_seq 4
Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
Request timeout for icmp_seq 6
Request timeout for icmp_seq 7
Request timeout for icmp_seq 8
Request timeout for icmp_seq 9
Request timeout for icmp_seq 10


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 12, 2013)

I kept at it and it did work. I think I saw you cleaning something up, then it went down, and then it came back up. Now it's night time and nothin is moving, so I will have to be patient. I'm so not good at patient  
This is neat, thanks for doing it


----------



## julietteq (Dec 12, 2013)

Working again!


----------



## bully (Dec 12, 2013)

I had some network issues today, I know it can be temperamental, lights on in 12 hours

So I hope you get to see something tomorrow


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 12, 2013)

So ten hours from now your lights come on. That puts us on basically opposite schedules. If you don't mind, where are you in the world?


----------



## bully (Dec 12, 2013)

Im in the UK lights go on around 7.30 in the morning and off around 6.30 pm, right now as I type it's 9.45 pm


----------



## julietteq (Dec 13, 2013)

Fogger on, working great !


----------



## Elohi (Dec 13, 2013)

It's asking for login info?


Never mind, I'm an idiot lol


----------



## bully (Dec 15, 2013)

Having a bit if tea before bed time, I planted a new Christmas cactus for then, nice splash of colour


----------



## julietteq (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking at him/her eating as we post


----------



## Taco-Taco (Dec 15, 2013)

Just got a quick look. Wow, it looks like a sci fi movie set...very cool.


----------



## bully (Dec 15, 2013)

Hungry tonight! Still eating


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just watched it. But the lights are off, and the torts are asleep. I feel like a creeper watching their home while they sleep.


----------



## bully (Dec 15, 2013)

10pm here so they need to be asleep, try back in 9 hours I'll be turning their light on and giving them breakfast, that's the problem with time zones


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 15, 2013)

So I could watch them a little bit tomorrow morning. This is a really neat thing.


----------



## ecstasyrs90 (Dec 15, 2013)

How freaking cute. My hubby and I were just talking we want to do a baby tort cam. Have 2 sulcatas who are trouble makers and just adorable....love this idea. How did you get it online?


----------



## bully (Dec 15, 2013)

Open for business, breakfast time


The web cam will have a IP address on your home network, but you will also have an external IP address for your hub, you need this address plus a port location (in my case 80) and this is the public address for the cam, it was all in the instructions that came with the cam, sounds complicated but was easy enough to follow


----------



## hunterk997 (Dec 16, 2013)

I woke up at 2:30 this morning so I decided to take a look and I saw food being placed in the enclosure and a tort begin to eat.


----------



## AnnV (Dec 16, 2013)

Very cool bully! Thanks for sharing your torts with us!


----------



## julietteq (Dec 17, 2013)

Where is he? I checked in twice today but do not see him!


----------



## bully (Dec 18, 2013)

Tea time (UK) should be out and about soon


----------



## julietteq (Dec 18, 2013)

I saw both of them! Nice.


----------



## bully (Dec 18, 2013)

here they are


----------



## theresal (Dec 18, 2013)

My computer is a little slow so I did'nt get a chance to do a snapshot. I only got to see one of them but I caught em in the act of trying to bite the temperature probe. LOL This is really cool!


----------



## Sh3wulf (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah!!! I got to see two beautiful full bodied reds and they were lovely. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## bully (Dec 20, 2013)

Tea time, lights off in about 2 hours


----------



## bully (Dec 21, 2013)

Both out for breakfast right now


----------



## bully (Jan 4, 2014)

Both out for breakfast, a little fresh cooked chicken!


----------



## Tita (Jan 4, 2014)

Great idea! Love it


----------



## bully (Jan 15, 2014)

Breakfast in the morning mist


----------



## AnnV (Jan 16, 2014)

So cool! Nice set up and great looking torts!


----------



## bully (Feb 11, 2014)

Moved the camera so less reflection, had to put a bigger house in now as well, I hope you are still enjoying watching the boys





Just in case you missed the camera details

http://81.96.51.165:80 is the address of the cam user name is redfoot and password is also redfoot at the menu screen choose an option to view based on your browser (I use mode 2) and you should see them (clearly at night (UK time) it will be dark)


----------



## dmarshall1991 (Sep 24, 2014)

This is so cool. I feel like a creeper though while watching haha


----------



## bully (Nov 14, 2014)

I've moved the camera in to their new larger enclosure, please feel free to have a look and let me know what you think, if you catch them up to no good, take a screen grab and post it!

http://81.96.51.165:80 is the address of the cam user name is redfoot and password is also redfoot at the menu screen choose an option to view based on your browser (I use mode 2) and you should see them (clearly at night (UK time) it will be dark


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 16, 2014)

That is really cool! It's nighttime right now, so I'll check it out tommorrow after school. I really like the fogger, it looks amazing! I always wish I had gotten a tortoise that needs lots of humidity, so I could have plants and fog, but I love my tortoise all the same


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 19, 2014)

Every time I look, it's always on night vision! It doesn't matter if it's 11 at night or 3 in the afternoon! I'm in Minnesota so maybe time zone is different, where do you live? (Not trying to be creepy, just like what state or country) when do the lights turn on?


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 19, 2014)

mike t said:


> Every time I look, it's always on night vision! It doesn't matter if it's 11 at night or 3 in the afternoon! I'm in Minnesota so maybe time zone is different, where do you live? (Not trying to be creepy, just like what state or country) when do the lights turn on?


I believe he lives in the UK


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 19, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> I believe he lives in the UK


What is the time difference?


----------



## EP429 (Nov 20, 2014)

This is pretty cool!


----------



## peasinapod (Nov 20, 2014)

mike t said:


> What is the time difference?


Six hours, I believe.


----------



## EP429 (Nov 20, 2014)

I work overnights and today was one of my days off so I've been stalking your redfoots on and off for the last 6 hours or so. They like the cuttlebone


----------



## Tyanna (Nov 20, 2014)

EP429 said:


> I work overnights and today was one of my days off so I've been stalking your redfoots on and off for the last 6 hours or so. They like the cuttlebone



I'm looking now too, and one was nibbling on the cuttlebone! So awesome! I want to do this!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> Six hours, I believe.


Ok, thanks! Is that 6 hours ahead of the US or behind?


----------



## EP429 (Nov 20, 2014)

UK is 6 hours ahead of US Central time


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

EP429 said:


> UK is 6 hours ahead of US Central time


Ok, so if it's 5:00 PM in Minnesota, it's about 11:00 PM in Britain?


----------



## Lolly_g (Nov 20, 2014)

mike t said:


> Ok, so if it's 5:00 PM in Minnesota, it's about 11:00 PM in Britain?



It is 11pm now in the UK


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I'm looking now too, and one was nibbling on the cuttlebone! So awesome! I want to do this!



Glad you got to see them in action, Felipe is the larger one with more marbeling, Fernando the smaller one, they both enjoy the cuttlebone they also chew on an old fossil rock, they do drag the cuttlebone around


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)

Lolly_g said:


> It is 11pm now in the UK



The light is on between 7am and 5pm UK time, they get fed at about 7.30am, if they smell protein they normally come straight out, they have a bath mid afternoon.

They do also come out more when the fogger comes on (15 mins every hour in the morning from 6am and 15 mins every two hours in the afternoon)

Daylight does come through the lid although that 7am to 4pm in the UK at the moment, the camera does have night vision, and I do change the position from time to time


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)

peasinapod said:


> I believe he lives in the UK



I am in the UK, sorry, and we have shorter daylight hours at the moment as well, it's 11pm here and although it's night you can see one asleep, just not so mobile


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

Lolly_g said:


> It is 11pm now in the UK


I'm correct


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

bully said:


> The light is on between 7am and 5pm UK time, they get fed at about 7.30am, if they smell protein they normally come straight out, they have a bath mid afternoon.
> 
> They do also come out more when the fogger comes on (15 mins every hour in the morning from 6am and 15 mins every two hours in the afternoon)
> 
> Daylight does come through the lid although that 7am to 4pm in the UK at the moment, the camera does have night vision, and I do change the position from time to time


Thank you!


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)

Just taken this picture


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

bully said:


> View attachment 105639


Those tortoises look really nice!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

bully said:


> View attachment 105633
> 
> 
> Just taken this picture


That's cool, so can you control the camera remotely?


----------



## bully (Nov 20, 2014)

mike t said:


> That's cool, so can you control the camera remotely?



The camera can be panned left and right, up and down remotely, I think you can see from the screen grab off my iPad that I have an app to do this, I can also do it via a browser.

I then can set guest access to either view live video but with no control or a still only, the setting I have for guests means it can't be moved, in the previous location outside their enclosure meant it was possible to look around the room, now it's inside the enclosure I may alter the settings so you could move it

Although with today's news, our Russian cousins could be looking in!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30121159


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 20, 2014)

bully said:


> The camera can be panned left and right, up and down remotely, I think you can see from the screen grab off my iPad that I have an app to do this, I can also do it via a browser.
> 
> I then can set guest access to either view live video but with no control or a still only, the setting I have for guests means it can't be moved, in the previous location outside their enclosure meant it was possible to look around the room, now it's inside the enclosure I may alter the settings so you could move it
> 
> ...


Cool  that Russian camera monitor thing is creepy though.....


----------



## bully (Nov 21, 2014)

Here they are this morning


----------



## bully (Nov 23, 2014)

Breakfast today


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 23, 2014)

I love this! I feel like a creeper too LOL!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 23, 2014)

bully said:


> View attachment 106118
> 
> 
> Breakfast today


Well, I guess I'll never get to see them eat  I'm never up at 3 am.......


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 18, 2016)

@bully if you still have your webcam set up and the website where you can watch them working I'd love to see it. The link above does not work. I realize it has been 3 years so maybe you are no longer doing this. But I am looking to do something similar and need some insight on how I can do this outside.


----------



## ksanchez (Mar 18, 2016)

ksanchez said:


> @bully if you still have your webcam set up and the website where you can watch them working I'd love to see it. The link above does not work. I realize it has been a while since you posted this, so maybe you no longer have it up and running. But I am looking to do something similar and need some insight on how I can do this outside.


----------



## bully (Mar 21, 2016)

ksanchez said:


> @bully if you still have your webcam set up and the website where you can watch them working I'd love to see it. The link above does not work. I realize it has been 3 years so maybe you are no longer doing this. But I am looking to do something similar and need some insight on how I can do this outside.



The humidity and heat got to the camera, I might try again, if I do I'll re post the address etc


----------

